# Neighbor problem



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

I recently moved to a small town. I live in a small apartment building that has several vacant apartments. So usually the dumpster (emptied weekly) is only partly filled.

The elderly woman in the house next door is not rich, but because of her and her late husband's personalities and community involvement, they are town "royalty." (The husband died 3 months ago, just a few days after I moved in.) She has been helpful to me on occasion.

So this woman has been dumping her lawn clippings and other garbage in our bin. This seemed harmless enough at first. But for the past few weeks, her landscaper has been dumping lots of branches cut from the numerous bushes and small trees on the woman's property. Sometimes I've had to rearrange the branches so the lid could close properly.

This week, the bin was full to the top. I couldn't even push the branches down or break them into smaller pieces because of the thorns. Then some guys who were doing other work for her threw in several pieces of carpeting. At least that pushed the branches down a bit.

Meanwhile, I have garbage in my apartment that will have to wait until next week because there is no room in the dumpster.

I don't see much point in talking to the neighbor because I figure she knows the situation and doesn't care. Also, because of her sunny personality I know she'll act like there is no problem, or something.

I'd like to contact the building manager, who is ultimately responsible for the dumpster. However, I am aware that whistleblowers tend to be hated even though they are right.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

i wouldnt bother. she probably has an arrangement to use the dumpster. are there more dumpsters you could use (like is it a complex?)


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks, @Penny . No, it's a single building. Why wouldn't you bother? 

Garbage collection is supposed to be included in my rent. Even if she does have an arrangement with the manager (which is possible), shouldn't the tenants' needs have priority?


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

islandlight said:


> Thanks, @Penny . No, it's a single building. Why wouldn't you bother?
> 
> Garbage collection is supposed to be included in my rent. Even if she does have an arrangement with the manager (which is possible), shouldn't the tenants' needs have priority?


it probably would be a good idea to complain about the branches.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

My gut reaction is that branches and lawn clippings are transient events, not something she will be needing rid of long term or on a regular basis. the obvious concern is that she will continue to abuse this resource, she obviously is at the moment, but it seems unlikely that this bin will always be full. I'd wait it out a little longer, see if the problem resolves itself when all her landscaping is complete. She is being a bad neighbor, no doubt about that.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I think that was pretty rude and anti-social of her nomatter how charming she may appear to the outsiders; where are your trash to go if she steals you trash-space? I would ask her gently if you could borrow her trash since yours is full...Othervice I would explain the problem to the building manager without blaming anyone for it as long as possible, and ask the if they could fix it, and only tell the name of the neighbour if they ask for it.
In norway we usually burn that stuff, eother on St. Hans and make a party around bonfire out of it, or use the trash for compost and recycle it so that it "burns" into new soil.
Maybe there are some artists that xould use the material for their artwork? 🤷🏽‍♀️
If so, maybe they would be willing to come and pick it up too, if you advertice it online?
In my artgroup we were often quite desperate for cheep materials.
Or maybe the municipality would be willing to come and pick it up?


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

wow, don’t know where you lived, but there isn’t a different bin or usually landscapers have separate places to put yard debris, ….if in the states, I guess not all states do the whole recycling stuff, esp in the south, it’s th3 worst…in my state, you have 4 bins… for glasses, recyclables, trash which is the smallest bin unless you are willing to paid more, and yard debris and i forget but there another process for toxics stuff like car oil etc….it still blows my mind some places don’t do this.
I’m very surprised the landscapers don’t have something in place For their mess, they are getting paid And that’s part of the business is to remove yard debris, not used other business’s dumpsters, that’s just strange.

anyways, in most states if not all, it’s illegal to use another business dumpsters, even dumpster diving is illegal, but I don’t know if it is worth getting the law involved,(I don’t have the energy for that) but take pictures just in case, things get worse. Find out the laws where you live.

i wouldn’t worried about being hated, thats life, seriously. Tho nightmares neighbors are the worse.

but I would talk to everyone first. I like to give ppl the benefit of a doubt, AT FIRST. You really don’t know what ppl know or will respond To.

maybe she does have a deal with the owner bc there isn’t many ppl living there, but the deal could be that you can use it as long it doesn’t push out my tenants….and doesn’t know until someone complains. I would first go to her, and her landscapers, then if that didn’t worked I would go to the landlords, Property manager

have you talked to the other tenants about this…they are probably having the same problem, if so, you could confront the manager together, nicely of course, give ppl a chance. Groups always help.

i know you don’t want to talked, but like you said the old lady just lost her love, probably life love, I’m assuming she is very old herself and seeing my parents and grandparents mermory and normal stuff isn’t as obvious to them, common sense or being aware,…and losing a love one is hard and distracting, so she might not know the trash is being completely fill…or aware it’s affect you.

i would talk, even if I hated it, and even if I don’t think anyth8ng will come out of it, but I have found that sometimes communication is the best option. I like to give ppl a chance to show the character before, I decide for them, then I know for sure and don’t think …and from there I know what action to take, I can suffer, or find a different solution…or get the law involve, or move which isn’t easy at the moment and it’s expensive to move…but you know your limits.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I would tell the building manager. The woman won't necessarily know that you're the one who informed on her, but even if she does, her reaction probably won't be worse than trash sitting in your apartment.

This is a weird situation to me because I'm used to the waste management department giving property owners both a trash bin and a yard waste bin, and the garbage collector comes by weekly and takes both the trash and any yard trimmings as part of garbage collection service. 

I wonder whether people get yard waste bins where you live or whether she has no service and is just dumping all her waste in that dumpster or...


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Is the dumpster yours or is it a community dumpster? If it's the latter you probably can't do much except to get your garbage out faster/more frequently...

If you don't want to complain, just ask concierge/super/management where to put waste when the bin is full. Then bring up how it's full of yard waste or whatever.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

I think a lot of animosity comes from going "above people's heads" like talking to the manager instead, or putting up an angry note instead of talking to people. Question is if it is worth that if this is a temporary problem that won't happen after the landscaping is done. I am a bit conflict averse myself... and can get that it is not appealing to talk to the lady. But it seems like there will be conflict either way, more overt or covert. I think I would have talked to her, perhaps in a more informative way, as if assuming she didn't know it caused a problem (she might or she mightn't), that the landscapers fills up your bin and there is no space for your trash, that you have ones in your home now you can't get rid of. In a not accusatory way, just informing and explaining how it is problematic for you.

I have been a bit on both sides of similar problems. Both would likely have been solved with just talking... but easier said than done.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you for the replies. I'll respond to a few of your questions and comments:

The dumpster is for my apartment building only, and is paid for by the landlord.

I don't think it's my responsibility to find out what private homeowners should do with their yard waste, etc. 

Sorry if "landscaping" didn't convey what is happening. Her property is filled with dozens of fruit trees and berry bushes. The apartment dumpster is filled/almost filled week after week, and I don't know how much longer this will continue. I gather that fruit trees and berry plants need to be pruned annually, so this will happen again.

She knows the situation, as I see her putting things in the dumpster when it's already full.

Maybe I could try talking to her. But I'd have to be prepared to stop the conversation (and go to the property manager) if she tries to minimize the problem or act like I'm being silly. As an apartment dweller and newcomer, I have the lower hand. But the property manager might have some authority. As one of you mentioned, it might even be illegal for others to use the dumpster.

I think what I'll do is ask for clarification from the manager. That is, I'll ask her if she has some kind of arrangement with the neighbor re garbage. And if so, to what extent is the neighbor allowed to fill the dumpster? Half? Three quarters? Just asking, because I don't want to step on any toes or upset my neighbors....


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

islandlight said:


> Thank you for the replies. I'll respond to a few of your questions and comments:
> 
> The dumpster is for my apartment building only, and is paid for by the landlord.
> 
> ...


In almost all cases, it's illegal. It's form of "theft of services", akin to stealing cable, water, or power. If the building owner is OK with it or some deal exists, then it's not theft. 

If you can't dispose of your garbage, simply ask your landlord where to put your garbage when it's full. It's a legitimate question to ask, and it is their problem to solve. Your rental payments includes garbage service, and I doubt anywhere does it say that service my be usurped by others. First come first served may be implied, but this isn't reasonable. It's part of your contract, and you want to know where to put it. No need to get into a pissing match, just say you have garbage and no where to put it. If asked, mention branches etc.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Complain to the landlord if you're renting, complain to body corp if u own the apartment.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Is it not possible to just overfill the dumpster? Or must the lid be fully closed?

I would just pile my stuff on top, or next to it, if it's really that full.

The people who collect it are surely used to overfilled dumpsters.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

The dumpster has to be closed.

I sent a text to the manager. If the neighbor asks why I didn't talk to her instead, I'll say it's the manager's job to deal with this.

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

islandlight said:


> The dumpster has to be closed.
> 
> I sent a text to the manager. If the neighbor asks why I didn't talk to her instead, I'll say it's the manager's job to deal with this.
> 
> Thank you, everyone.


Good choice in my eyes! Please let us know how it goes...


----------



## Bella2016 (Mar 5, 2013)

Why can't you just fill it up first? Then she'll have to wait instead of you.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

islandlight said:


> The dumpster is for my apartment building only, and is paid for by the landlord.
> 
> I don't think it's my responsibility to find out what private homeowners should do with their yard waste, etc.
> 
> As one of you mentioned, it might even be illegal for others to use the dumpster.


If they're not living in the same apartment/building/complex that the dumpster is meant for, then it's illegal for them to be dumping waste into it regardless of whether or not it's yard waste. It's like if you took all your household garbage and went behind a McDonald's to dump all your trash.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

I heard from the manager. She is giving me the brushoff. She said "one neighbor" is allowed to use the dumpster but doesn't use it much. Then she said the dumpster will be emptied tomorrow, like that solves the ongoing problem. 

Oh well, I can't make her do anything. I think that neighbor is untouchable and I'll have to suck it up. I've seen people in small towns close ranks before.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

islandlight said:


> I heard from the manager. She is giving me the brushoff. She said "one neighbor" is allowed to use the dumpster but doesn't use it much. Then she said the dumpster will be emptied tomorrow, like that solves the ongoing problem.
> 
> Oh well, I can't make her do anything. I think that neighbor is untouchable and I'll have to suck it up. I've seen people in small towns close ranks before.


I used to live in an apartment where the dumpster never had enough room. You just had to suck it up and get yours in the there the day it was emptied, in the morning was best. Ah the joys of sharing finite resources with others...


----------

